# 10G FW Community



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my 10 gallon community FW tank. 

 



*Lol I like this one!*
*You never know what you'll find growing on your hood one day!*


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup!

*



Lol I like this one!
You never know what you'll find growing on your hood one day!


__________________

Click to expand...

 Yummy :lol:*


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Where was that green stuff at under you hood?? Yup that does look delicious!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

SICK THAT GREEN STUFF!! EW!! lmao


----------

